# Which MAC Blush To Contour for NW20??



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jan 14, 2008)

I really like the sculpt & shape powders but I have SOOOOO many highlighters already that need more use. So I am looking for a single blush from MAC to use for contouring. I cant get MAC live chat to work and I want to place it with the order that I am completing today. So help!  Oh, also does anyone use a CCB to contour. I saw A Boy Wearing Makeup on YouTube.com do it, and it looked awesome. He used root but hes quite a bit darker than me, so not sure if it would work. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 14, 2008)

Why not try using a pressed powder or Studio Fix powder to achieve the contoured look?  Just pick a powder a couple of shades darker than your skintone, that way the contouring effect looks more realistic.  You can also use the MAC stick foundations to do the same thing.
The only blush that I can think of at the moment that REALLY worked for contouring was Emote, which came out with the Smoke Signals collection.  Some MAC counters may still have this color, however it may not work for you (I am NC 30 and I use this but have a new love--my Sculpt & Shape in Lightsweep/Shadester).  
'Blush' itself should be used for just that--blush.  Giving colors to the apples of the cheeks.  If you want the contour, thinking 'shadows' and not color is probably the best way to go IMHO.  You don't want to end up with blush literally in the hollows of you cheeks for that 80's look!  HTH!


----------



## KTB (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm of absolutely no use to you as far as your search goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I'm curious as to what is suggested here since I too am an NW20 and have often wondered.


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm NW20 and i use Strada for contouring...as long as you don't have too heavy a hand with it, it works pretty well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm looking into sculpt n shape too, i have no idea which one would work best for me.


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_I'm NW20 and i use Strada for contouring...as long as you don't have too heavy a hand with it, it works pretty well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm looking into sculpt n shape too, i have no idea which one would work best for me._

 
I've been matched to the Accentuate/Sculpt duo. It worked pretty well, but I really dont have another need for a highlighter but maybe I will get it. 21.00 for the huge compact, it might be worth it...


----------



## KTB (Jan 14, 2008)

Okay since I'm working from home today and this thread got me really curious I did a LiveChat to see what they'd say. I got a variety of suggestions that I know I'll probably try and thought somebody else might too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




info: Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online.  One of our Artists will be with you shortly.
info: Hello.  Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Erika.  How may I assist you?
Katie: HI Erika
Katie: I've been trying to find the right shade of powder/blush to use to contour my face with. I'm not looking at getting one of the sculpt and shape duos since I have lots of highlighters in my current collection.
Erika:[SIZE=+0] Hi Katie![/SIZE]
Katie: I was always looking at blush colours but recently had someone recommend that I use a pressed powder a few shades darker than my natural shade. Would you suggest that?
Erika:[SIZE=+0] Sure, for your colouring, I recommend Accentuate/Sculpt in the Sculpt and Shape Powder duos.[/SIZE]
Erika:[SIZE=+0] You can also use a pressed powder or a blush for contour.[/SIZE]
Erika:[SIZE=+0] I really like Kid Eye Shadow and Harmony Blush to contour on women with your colouring.[/SIZE]
Erika:[SIZE=+0] Medium Dark Mineralize Skinfinish Natural will also work well for your needs.[/SIZE]
Erika:[SIZE=+0] MAC Brush #168 is perfect for contouring.  Place a finger under your cheekbone and follow it back to your hairline.  This is the area where you should place a darker powder.  Blend well for a realistic effect.  Next, apply a lighter, shimmery blush at the top of your cheekbone for a highlight.[/SIZE]
Katie: Thanks so much for your advice. It really helps a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Erika:[SIZE=+0] Oh, great! I am happy I could help![/SIZE]


----------



## baby_love (Jan 14, 2008)

I am NC20 and I use Harmony or Bone Beige/Emphasize sculpt and shape powder.  I use a 109 brush to contour because I find the 168 to be to soft.  the MA at the SF pro store recommended I use it because it's more dense and you don't have to use a hard hand to put it on with.  I also think that bronzer sometimes works...I use Hula by benefit, but when I use bronzer I prefer using a fluffy brush like the 129.


----------



## glamqueen1 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm NW20 and I use my mocha blush for contouring. I use a big, fluffy brush from the bodyshop and a light hand.


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 15, 2008)

I use Harmony and Taupe blush.


----------



## iluvmac (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm NW20 too and use Emote blush for contouring. Unfortunately it was a LE, but the darker shade of Accentuate/Sculpt powder is almost identical to Emote. Strada is also a good choice, though.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 15, 2008)

The thing I find better about the Sculpt & Shape duos or separates (that anyone can order from Pro) is the texture of the powders. It is to die for compared to Strada, at least my Strada.


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Sep 4, 2008)

harmony blush  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O by the way i love you woman!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 4, 2008)

Iam nw20 and I use harmony blush, I use it with my 168.


----------

